# Starting online tshirt biz



## dchandler74 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was thinking about getting into the tshirt biz. I design myself and would be selling mainly online one off custom designs. What are the best sights to use for this that get the most coverage and also most user friendly.
Thanks David


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

Try big cartel.
Big Cartel Bringing the Art to the Cart

Only thing is these guys wont help you print, they are purly a cart. 
If you are looking for an all in one type thing you could try spreadshirt

http://www.mint-tees.com


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You also spoke about "getting the best coverage", no site will get you traffic, that will be left up to your marketing skills.
I agree with the above poster on that if you will not be printing the shirt yourself then look at fulfillment companies like Spreadshirt, Cafepress, Zazzle, etc......


Katrina


----------

